# Reicht mein Netzteil für neue Grafikkarte ?



## daholg (4. Oktober 2004)

<P>Hallo</P><P>ich will mir ne neue GraKa kaufen und jetz weiß ich net ob mein Netzteil des schafft. Mein Rechner:<br><table border=2><br><tr> <td> CPU <td> RAM <td> GraKa <td> HDD<br><tr> <td> Celeron 2,8 GHz <td> 512 MB DDR <td> GeForce FX 5200 <td> 108 GB <td> DVD-Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk</table><br><br><br><br>Und dazu ein Netzteil von Herlochi Electronics HEC-250 LR-PT mit folgenden Angaben<br><table border=2><br><tr><td>+3,3V<td>+5V<td>+12V<td>-5V<td>-12V<td>+5Vsb<br><tr><td>20A<td>25A<td>13A<td>0,5A<td>0,8A<td>2A<br></table>Gesamtausgabe 250 W</P><P>Für welche GraKa dürfte meine Stromversorgung reichen?</P><P>PS:<br>1) Mein Budget reicht bis etwa 120 &euro; für eBay.<br>2) Bitte möglichst nur eine GraKa nenn, ich hätt gern noch Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Hersteller. Schafft ihr schon wie ich euch kenn <br></P>


----------



## aTa (4. Oktober 2004)

250 W bei den Komponenten? *sichwunderdassdasohneproblemeläuft*
Also ich würd erstmal n neues Netzteil kaufen sicher ist sicher


----------



## daholg (4. Oktober 2004)

und wie siehts aus mit nem neuen Netzteil ? Einfach eins mit zB 350 W kaufen, einbauen und feritg ?


----------



## aTa (4. Oktober 2004)

Hmm kenn mich da net so aus  aber kauf halt eins mit 400 W oder dann reicht es auch ne Weile


----------



## turboprinz (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also erst mal hat dein Netzteil 150W oder 180W je nachdem wann du es gekauft hast. Wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte benötigst solltest du dir als erstes mal überlegen was du damit machen möchtest! Man kann nicht einfach so drauf los kaufen...Des weiteren würde ich dir empfehlen solltest du eine High- End GK kaufen oder etwas was in diese Richtung geht wo du einen eigenen Stromanschluss benötigst ein neuen Netzteil zuzulegen.

Grus der TURBOprinz


----------



## norbertkress (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
bei einem Netzteilkauf über eBay sollte man auf Qualität achten, leider sind die preiswerten
auch die lautesten. Lass Dich doch mal von einem seriösen Computerhändler, der selbst Computer konfiguriert, beraten, hier findest Du knowhow und Erfahrung, liebr ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und keinen Ärger.
Viel Erfolg


----------

